# couple more roth primaries added



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2006)

It is getting more difficult to add to my roth primary collection due to some crosses haven't been made in years. I did recently find Paph Andronicus (roth X victoria-mariae) and David Ott (roth x supardii) both NBS. I will have to post the list of my roth primaries.


----------



## Heather (Sep 18, 2006)

What are you still missing, Ron?

And, I guess I wonder just a little if it frustrates you that there are perhaps, good reasons why some of them are not readily available. Such as, they never bloomed? Have you talked to anyone about re-making difficult to find crosses with some of the newer roths? Just curious.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2006)

Some of my missing ones are due to either poor blooming or flowers that weren't very attractive. Others due to name changes over the years. Others due to non legal Paphs.

I suspect that breeders don't want to remake ones that will not be multifloral, such as roth X Paph venustum = Paph Bruxellense. There are a few out there such as roth X concolor that I can't afford at the moment. (Krull Smith has been having these on e-bay) 

Here are a few of the ones I am looking for:

Paph Garnet Crown (roth x wardii) 
Paph Susan Salzman (roth x violascens) 
Paph Gemstone's Randschild (roth x randsii) 
Paph Marcel Lecoufle (roth x urbanianum) 
Paph Jack Fowlie (roth x hennisianum) 
Paph Jeffrey Bevis (roth x acomodontum) 
Paph Apple-Roths (roth x appletonianum)
Roth x vietnamense


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 18, 2006)

Super additions, Ron!


----------



## TADD (Sep 18, 2006)

Ron do you have Paph Unique? Has it bloomed?


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2006)

Tadd, I found Paph Unique earlier this year in a private collection and purchased a division. It has not bloomed for me yet but it is blooming size, so hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm surprised Gemstone's Randchild isn't very common, it's one of my favorites. I've got two awarded clones from a dear friend of mine, but a future divison of both is already spoken for. I can put you on the list and let you know when one's ready though.

Jon
________
Ford Cx History


----------



## TADD (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome Ron, maybe next spring!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I'm surprised Gemstone's Randchild isn't very common, it's one of my favorites. I've got two awarded clones from a dear friend of mine, but a future divison of both is already spoken for. I can put you on the list and let you know when one's ready though.
> 
> Jon



Thanks Jon, I would appreciate it!


----------

